
Damsel in Distress (Part 2) Tropes vs Women | Feminist Frequency - Nimi
http://www.feministfrequency.com/2013/05/damsel-in-distress-part-2-tropes-vs-women/
======
Nimi
Am I the only one who got the impression that, starting from the late
nineties, game developers decided to go for "shock value" instead of
innovative new gameplay mechanisms?

Those beautifully detailed animation sequences Sarkeesian presents, of
scantily-clad women being slain, are so far from what I remember from my
childhood (early nineties)...

